# Goat meat



## bigz48877 (Oct 18, 2016)

I have never had goat meat before.
I hunt deer, squirrel and rabbit so I have had that.
What's goat taste like?
Is it more comparable to beef or venison?
I have owned goats for about 3 years and have a alpine weather that has been pissing me off. He's really mean to my other goats so I am thinking about butchering him. 
I have another question..
Can you eat a intact buck? 
Or do that they taste bad?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

bigz48877 said:


> I have never had goat meat before.
> I hunt deer, squirrel and rabbit so I have had that.
> What's goat taste like?
> Is it more comparable to beef or venison?
> ...


We have used goat burger in place of beef and there is not much difference. Goat burgers are wonderful! It is just more lean than beef.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

goats are almost exactly like white tail deer, yes you can eat an intact buck just do it out of rut  as a kid I would eat EVERYTHING I could get (here in AZ) (I wanted to eat a rattle snake but my parents sead no)

EDT: a rutting buck goat is not much different than a late season big neck rutting deer, they are most tender in mid off season


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 31, 2007)

I find it to be more like venison. It also has it's own distinctive flavor like lamb. If you season and cook it right it's delicious!


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I find it tastes like a strong, natural beef more than wild deer. It doesn't taste much like regular feedlot beef.

This may be because of how I keep them. If I kept them more contained and eating corn, it may very well taste more like regular feedlot beef?


----------



## bigz48877 (Oct 18, 2016)

Did you guys butchure the goats yourself or hire it done by a processor?
How much would it cost to hire a processor to do the whole thing(kill, gut and butchure)?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I do it myself, and I really "butcher" the job. Looks awful, but the meat is still meat...

There are youtube videos about processing a deer, and that makes it pretty clear.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

My local butcher charges $35 for the kill fee then 95 cents per pound hanging weight for the cutting, grinding, and wrapping. That is not for USDA wrapping and labeling for selling purposes.

Hanging weight is generally around 50% live weight. So we pay about $80 for a 100lb goat all together.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I had one butchered so I could try it. I had beef sticks made (goat sticks lol) some chops and everyone said it’s good a a sausage. Honestly I just wanted to try it but was so worried that I wouldn’t like it. The chops were more like deer to me, but I agree there was something else to it and I think comparing to lamb really nailed it but not near as overwhelming as lamb is. The sticks tasted the same as both beef and deer, and the sausage I didn’t like at all but I love sausage so that might have been why I didn’t like it. 
I don’t remember what the total cost was to have it done. I know the kill was $20 and I gladly paid it so I didn’t have to haul a dead carcass in 103 degrees for 2 hours. I also had to pay a $10 disposal fee which I didn’t know about at the time and kinda ticked me off because I wanted the hide and told them so and still paid it and lost the hide. Cut and wrap I don’t remember the exact price but it depends on what your having done. The sticks was IMO outrageous but they did have to add a bunch of fat and seasoning in plus the skin of it. The chops wasn’t bad because there wasn’t much effort in just cutting them and then wrapping. I think hamburger is the cheapest to have done but you will have to check with wherever you take it, if you take it in.


----------



## Spring Creek Boers (Dec 26, 2018)

I have butchered one if my wethers and the meat was really good it is similar to pork if you had to compare it to somthing


----------



## Duchesse (Oct 31, 2007)

Like everything else there are so many variables that affect individuals opinion of the "taste". I dated a Jamaican guy when I was about 20 years old. I'll be 56 yo in a few days. That's how long I've been eating goat on a regular basis. But I lived in NYC until 5years ago. This was commercial goat. I've also had goat slaughtered and cooked while in Jamaica WI with my hubby who was also Jamaican. They seek out an intact male specifically. I've raised my own pygmy in NYC and ate him, (he was intact). I bought some while visiting SC. It was frozen. They buy from a local farmer. I was glad to get it.:clapping: I hadn't had goat in 3 or 4 years, not since I left NYC. Delicious!!:nod:

Like I said, many variables.:reading:

I found the texture of the meat to be "stringy" like deer but, the taste has a "twang," something distinctive, all it's own, like lamb. No matter how I had it, it was Delicious!!:hubbahubba:

P.S. I'm GLAD(cheers):clapping: I got rid of both of those bums!!:heehee:


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

I agree. It is yummy. To me it tastes like a mix between beef and venison. I haven't tried an intact buck but herd there is not normally much difference if they are under 2. If there is a slight "musky" flavor I've heard it makes very yummy sausage.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I think it tastes more like venison. I have dairy goats, so I raise some of the bucklings for meat. Never had Meat from meat breeds, but I am assuming it tastes the same.

The bucklings are usually in rut by the time I can get them in to be processed, never noticed any off flavor between a buck and a wether.

I send mine out to be slaughtered and processed. I don't remember the cost.


----------



## Idahogoats (Sep 5, 2016)

Goats have such great personalities. We have 4 and they are like dogs with hooves. I can’t imagine killing them and eating them!!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Every one has goats for different reasons. Dairy, pets, companions for other animals, brush control and meat. At the end of the day, all goats are considered meat! I personally have never eaten goat meat, but I respect the meat goat owners choice to raise and sell them. I have a goat dairy, so I can't possibly keep every kid. I know those sweet babies will end up someone's dinner, but I give them the best life I can while they are with me. That's all you can do.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

All our meat started out as animals with neat personalities...


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

Well, my first goat I butchered was an aggressive jerk Alpine wether that hated my littles even though they bottle raised him.

Some goats don't have cool personalities but are rather nasty, or boring, or aggressive. Or simply delicious 

I didn't get into meat goats until the littles decided to have auction projects in 4H. Before that we only butchered the odd dairy wether that didn't sell and we mostly made jerky out of them. Now we put at least 4 per year in the freezer. We love goat and we know they were well raised, had good lives, and are a sustainable and healthy meat.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Dairy goats taste very much like caribou and meat goats taste very much like hair sheep. We don't like even mild lamb much here so, don't bother to raise meat goats. 
For sausage there is nothing that can compare to fall fat black bear and stream fresh crawdads out rank frozen lobster every time.


----------



## ReNat (Jan 20, 2019)

I started cutting and butchering the 2019 goat carcass myself. As long as I work in rubberized gloves, it's easier for me, there is no contact with the goat. My children do not eat goat meat yet, so they have to mix minced chicken, pork and goat meat and fry cutlets, which they are happy to eat.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

We have katahdin sheep and Nigerian milk goats. Our wethers are all for meat now. My husband butchers them - the meat is delicious. If you like liver and onions the goat liver is very good. I kind of compare it between beef and venison. He likes to do it himself for cost and mainly because he likes to put them down himself and avoid any stress for them or for any of the other animals. We decided to do this after seeing how some people take care of the wethers they buy - get bored with them after they have had them awhile. Ours get the best care we can give them and a quick end.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

wndngrvr said:


> We have katahdin sheep and Nigerian milk goats. Our wethers are all for meat now. My husband butchers them - the meat is delicious. If you like liver and onions the goat liver is very good. I kind of compare it between beef and venison. He likes to do it himself for cost and mainly because he likes to put them down himself and avoid any stress for them or for any of the other animals. We decided to do this after seeing how some people take care of the wethers they buy - get bored with them after they have had them awhile. Ours get the best care we can give them and a quick end.


by golly I wish there were more ND breeders like you. So many ill cared for mini wethers in this area.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:nod::up:


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

It doesn't even come close to making financial sense for us to eat our wethers.


----------

